# tortoise switch machines and push button track switch



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Another one of my really confused questions: I was reading about tortoise switch machines, apparently used to switch turnouts, and assorted other devices. I have several turnouts or switches as I call them, have a switch or button wired to make them move and send loco to left or right on another section of track. why would i need an exspensive tortois machine to do the same thing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The tortoise switch machines switch slowly in a prototypical manner, they're more realistic in operation. You don't need one if you're happy with the way hour switches work now.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to hear 'em click so I know they moved. Pete


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think i'll stick with what we have i like KISS>> keep it simple stupid<< Now i have a couple that came with the dcc bachman set and i assume those 2 shoud only be used for dcc?? I am assumig this from what little i have been able to read in places.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I run my trains too close togeather to use slow turnouts. I need the fast turnouts.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

There are some excellent videos on YouTube about the Tortoise switch machines. I have some myself and as John said they switch prototypically.


----------



## arykpreston81 (Nov 11, 2013)

single tortoise for double crossover ?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Mike

The Bachmann turnouts are just turnouts...they don't care whether you are
running DC or DCC. You'd power them with the same you power your
other turnouts. 'Course Bachmann puts on these cute little plugs, so you
might have to do some surgery.

Arykpreston

It would be a little tricky to throw a double crossover with one
tortoise motor...seems to me you'd need quite a complicated lever system to do that.
However, you can use only one set of buttons or switches to control the
several turnout motors of a double crossover be they tortoise or twin coil.
I have a single crossover and one button throws it's 2 twin coils.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*false indicator lights*

With the twin coil switch machine's(Atlas),when additional relays are used to power panel indicator lights, mini ground lights 0r target mast block, indicators. Is there a good possibility for false indications of stop or go?
A simple Yes or no will suffice. Thanks in advance
Regards,
tr1


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

tr1 said:


> With the twin coil switch machine's(Atlas),when additional relays are used to power panel indicator lights, mini ground lights 0r target mast block, indicators. Is there a good possibility for false indications of stop or go?
> A simple Yes or no will suffice. Thanks in advance
> Regards,
> tr1


Yes.
Your power supply may limit the number of snap switches that you can power off of one push button. Typically, two turnouts is about the limit.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ken

You are right the power supply could limit the number of
turnouts it can power at one button push...however, I use a transformer
made for door chimes etc. with a rectifier and Capacitor
discharge circuit operating a multi turnout matrix where one
button push throws up to 5 Peco twin coil turnouts in my yards.

Tr1

I think your panel indicator lights would be as accurate as
you're gonna get on a layout.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With a CD circuit, there is no practical limit, at least not until you exceed the charging current for the caps after throwing a switch.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I did find that several diodes in series for the matrix did drop the voltage
too low for the 'last' turnout so I had to wire in some by passes to avoid
that. They do SNAP TO now.

Don


----------

